# كتاب اساسات ممتاز



## 0yaz9 (27 مايو 2009)

كتاب اساسات بالانجليزي اتمنى ان يعجبكم :56:

GEOTECHNICAL ENGINEERING PROCEDURES FOR FOUNDATION DESIGN OF BUILDINGS AND STRUCTURES

http://www.herosh.com/download/321498/ufc_3_220_01n.rar.html

:31: اترك رد بالصلاة على محمد 
​


----------



## كوردستان (27 مايو 2009)

الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد


----------



## anass81 (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكتاب الممتاز

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
*


----------



## 0yaz9 (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي انس الكريم


----------



## eng abdallah (27 مايو 2009)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
*


----------



## eng_khaled45 (27 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد كل من صلى عليه
وصلى على سيدنا محمد عدد كل من لم يصلى عليه 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد صلاة ترضيك وترضيه

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى


----------



## نوارة (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه عدد خلقك ، 
ورضاء نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك.
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## rabie goubi (28 مايو 2009)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## 0yaz9 (28 مايو 2009)

يجب ان لا ننساه اننا مخلوقون لعبادة الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## كمال محمد (28 مايو 2009)

الهم صلي على سيدنا محمد ،بارك الله فيك


----------



## منة الرحمن (28 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الكتاب القيم
الهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد النبي الأمي الحبيب العالي القدر العظيم الجاه وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم.


----------



## مهندسة نورا (28 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد اللهم واغفر لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## احمد دار بلين (28 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## tygo_m2 (28 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## hassananas (28 مايو 2009)

ربنا يكرمك ويفتح عليك ابواب رزقه ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (28 مايو 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## faysal altawil (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*


----------



## ابوسمير الامير (28 مايو 2009)

_الف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله "محمد"_


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (28 مايو 2009)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
جزاكم الله خيرا .
*


----------



## بسام.م.ب (29 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه عدد خلقك ، 
ورضاء نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك.


----------



## ناصر56 (29 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي علي رسول الله


----------



## ماجد ادريس (29 مايو 2009)

لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم , لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم و لا إله إلا الله رب السماوات ورب الأرض رب العرش الكريم , لا إله إلا أنت , عز جارك , وجل ثناؤك . يا مالك يوم الدين و إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين , الحمد لله رب العالمين سبحان الله العظيم , يا حي يا قيوم , برحمتك أستغيث اللهم رحمتك أرجو , فلا تكلني إلي نفسي طرفة عين , وأصلح لي شأني كله , لا إله إلا أنت .
الله الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئا , لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين , ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .
اللهم أنا عبدك, وإبن عبدك , وإبن أمتك , ناصيتي بيدك , ماض في حكمك , عدل في قضاؤك , أسألك بكل إسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك , أو علمته أحدا من خلقك , أو إستأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك , أن تجعل القرآن العظيم نور صدري , وربيع قلبي , وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي .
اللهم هذا ذلي ظاهر بين يديك و وهذا حالي لا يخفي عليك , منك أطلب الوصول إليك , وبك أستدل عليك , فإهدني بنورك إليك , وأقمني بصدق العبودية بين يديك . اللهم إجعل لي من كل هم وغم أصبحت أو أمسيت فيه فرجا وخرجا , إنك على كل شي قدير , اللهم إني اسألك مستأنسا لا خائفا , ولا وجلا لأنك أنت المحسن إلي وأنا المسىء إلي نفسي , فيما بيني وبينك , تتودد إلي بالنعم مع غناك عني , وأبتغض إليك بالمعاصي مع فقري إليك , فأسألك بجودك وكرمك وإحسانك مع طولك أن تصلي على محمد وآله , وأن تفتح لي باب الفرج بطولك , وتحبس عني باب الهم بقدرتك , ولا تكلني إلي نفسي طرفة عين فإعجز , ولا إلي الناس فأضيع , برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل , لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله , العزيز الحكيم . ما شاء الله , ولا قوة إلا بالله , إعتصمنا بالله , توكلنا على الله . اللهم أتنا في الدنيا حسنة , وفي الآخرة حسنة , وقنا عذاب النار .​


----------



## م كراجة (29 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد و على اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (29 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد وآله و صحبه الطيبين الطاهرين آجمعين عدد ما كان و عدد ما يكون 
جزاني و جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## mohamed moftah mf (29 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



hassananas قال:


> ربنا يكرمك ويفتح عليك ابواب رزقه ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


 جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (29 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## الاهلاوى للابد (29 مايو 2009)

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد اللهم واغفر لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*


----------



## خالد هاشم سليمان (29 مايو 2009)

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد اللهم واغفر لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​


----------



## eng.walee (29 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق والاكرمين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## محسن ملا علي (29 مايو 2009)

اللهم صل وسلم وزد بارك على سيدنا و حبيبنا ونور اعيننا محمد وعلى اله الاطهار وصحبه الابرار


----------



## mag20002 (29 مايو 2009)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد


----------



## hammhamm44 (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على العمل والصلاة على نبينا الحبيب عطر الكلام لنا وثواب لنا وحب منا لأشرف الخلق


----------



## hassanaki (30 مايو 2009)

جهد مشكور ولكن برجاء التكرم بالارسال علي الايميل لي 
باسم **************** علي الياهو لان بعض المواقع لا تفتح بالمملكة السعودية ولا يمكنني انزاله

يمنع وضع عنوان البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة

المشرف


----------



## عبدالقوى (30 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى ال إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى ال إبراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد


----------



## salamanasim (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكتاب الممتاز

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## صلاح شحود (30 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## enghaythamkh (31 مايو 2009)

كتاب رائع والتنزيل سهل , شكراً على الرابط .


----------



## zahloul (6 يونيو 2009)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين جميعا


----------



## ناصر56 (6 يونيو 2009)

الصلاة علي النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم واله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## محمدين علي (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## تباتاتا (6 يونيو 2009)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
*​


----------



## sasa_8921 (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى معاك مهندس مصطفى


----------



## agwila (7 يونيو 2009)

الهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## faysal altawil (7 يونيو 2009)

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد اللهم واغفر لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​


----------



## mada207 (7 يونيو 2009)

thanks alot
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكتاب الممتاز

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*


----------



## هندs (19 يونيو 2009)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم و على آل سيدنا ابراهيم 
و بارك على سيدنا محمد و على آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم و على آل سيدنا ابراهيم
انك حميد مجيد


----------



## ma3an (25 يونيو 2009)

الف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد ياخيرالعالمين


----------



## راسم النعيمي (25 يونيو 2009)

اللهم صل على خير الوجود ابو القاسم محـمــــــــــــد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (25 يونيو 2009)

الصلاة و السلام على سيد الكائنات محمد صلى الله علية و سلم 
الف شكرعلى الكتاب ..


----------



## civil_gehad (25 يونيو 2009)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجميعين 
جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## احمدكركور (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*عن أبي أمامة الباهلي. قال:*
*سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول *
*"اقرؤوا القرآن. فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه. اقرؤوا الزهراوين: البقرة وسورة آل عمران. فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان. أو كأنهما غيايتان. أو كأنهما فرقان من طير صواف. تحاجان عن أصحابهما. اقرؤوا سورة البقرة. فإن أخذها بركة. وتركها حسرة. ولا يستطيعها البطلة".*
*قال معاوية: بلغني أن البطلة السحرة.*
*رواه مسلم في صحيحه*​


----------



## م.علاء الدين ش (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## م.علاء الدين ش (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد الصردي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

وصلي اللهم وبارك علي اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## م/عيسى محمد (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد
صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## magceng (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هلمجهود الرائع


----------



## magceng (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## مودي82 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*الهم صلي عليه و اله و صاحبه و سلم*


----------



## ميثاق العجيلي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرج ولينا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين واجعل كلمة الاسلام هي العليا وكلمة الكفار هي السفلى


----------



## م.الجعلي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد


----------



## باسل الحبيب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

افضل الصلاة و التسليم على سيد المرسلين


----------



## كوردستان (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه عدد خلقك ، 
ورضاء نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك.
​
*


----------



## wsaam122 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

\\\\\\\\\\\\\اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد\\\\\\\\


----------



## م محسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكتاب 
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
*​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد
بس الموقع محجوب عنا


----------



## thoryy abdullah (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة واصحابة اجمعين


----------



## 0yaz9 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

صلى الله محمد


----------



## العبقرية (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم
الهم صلى على محمد النبى الامي وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا


----------



## faysal altawil (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## mido158 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلى وسلم عليك ياسيدى يارسول الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## hanadie (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على اطهر الخلق
و شفيع البشر
النبي الأمي
سيدنا محمد


----------



## nightbreak (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
**اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
**اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (23 أكتوبر 2009)

baraka allah fik oua adkhalaka al jenna in chaa allah


----------



## BELKEER (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## ashour_linux (23 أكتوبر 2009)

* الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## العراق نيو (23 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


----------



## وليد ميرزا (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## 0yaz9 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## مهندس تحت الانشاء (24 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## خيطو (25 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه عدد خلقك وزنة عرشك و مداد كلماتك 
و جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## kazali016 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## ابو حسنين (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على محمد وال محمد*


----------



## زيادطارق (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## انس870 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يامان وبارك الله فيك 
*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه عدد خلقك ، 
ورضاء نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك.*


----------



## moaiad (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد الطبين الطاهرين


----------



## 0yaz9 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين على الردود الطيبة


----------



## parasismic (25 أكتوبر 2009)

_اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
_*الموضوع مهم جدا, لطالما تغافل عنه كثير من المهندسين. ف**بارك الله فيك*


----------



## amrcivil (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكتاب الممتاز
*


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه الطيبين الطاهرين


----------



## محمد دهشورى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## خالد العكيلي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## حيدر سامي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


----------



## Dominator (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلي و سلم عليك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله


----------



## سالم الخالدي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم


----------



## 0yaz9 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## kazali016 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجي


----------



## حاتم فريج (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع جامد جدا :5:


----------



## م/ لؤي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الصلاة و السلام عليك يا حبيبي يا محمد


----------



## عمار هاشم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## osama84 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم صلى وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## ط/هندسه (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الصلاه والسلام على سيدنا محمد


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ســلــمــت ومــاقــصــرت


----------



## مهندس محمد حوت (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم صلى على محمد واله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## motafa (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا الكتاب و بارك الله بكم 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## بنت المروج (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## المهندس البار (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الهم صلي وسلم على النبي الحبيب
وشكرا


----------



## زكي صدقي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## mdsayed (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد كل من صلى عليه
وصلى على سيدنا محمد عدد كل من لم يصلى عليه 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد صلاة ترضيك وترضيه

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى*​


----------



## رياض خلف العمر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم


----------



## مازن الهدع (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم صلي علي حبيبك وعبدك الممدوح النبي الأمي الحبيب المحبوب المكرم صلاة تملأ الأكوان ترضي بها ويرضي بها عنا الرحمن ياعزيز ياحنان يامنان وسلم مثل ذلك


----------



## راسم النعيمي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر


----------



## body55 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي انس الكريم


----------



## kazali016 (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه عدد خلقك ، 
ورضاء نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك


----------



## احمد حكم (21 فبراير 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم عليك سيدى يا رسول الله


----------



## tahab (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (من قرأ (حم) الدخان في ليلة اصبح يستغفر له سبعون الف ملك) رواه الترمذى عن ابي هريرة رضى الله عنه


----------



## almass (21 فبراير 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد


----------



## اي واحد (21 فبراير 2010)

*Not Found*

The requested URL /ee190d0a2c47f39cfa13e0fc00e85381/ufc_3_220_01n.rar was not found on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 فبراير 2010)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد 
مشكور ي اخي على جهودك


----------



## م.تسنيم (22 فبراير 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد


----------



## مهندس مهندس عراقي (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NEWSHARE (22 فبراير 2010)

اللهم صلى على محمد النبى و أزواجه أمهات المؤمنين و ذريته و آل بيته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (22 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## amounir (23 فبراير 2010)

مشووووووووووووور


----------



## اسامة بدر صالح (24 فبراير 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه


----------



## محمد 977 (24 فبراير 2010)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال حسين رجب (5 مارس 2010)

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه*​


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي على حبيبنا وشفيعنا سيدنا محمد وعلى اصحابه اجمعين


----------



## hassan ibraheem (7 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## محمدبسطويسي العبد (8 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدبسطويسي العبد (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهووووووووووووووووووووووووودددددددددددد


----------



## محمدبسطويسي العبد (8 مارس 2010)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## alamri22 (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكتاب الممتاز

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## شنيولة اسعد (13 مارس 2010)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## man_oftheages (13 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي وزد وبارك علي سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## adz0086 (13 مارس 2010)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ديار26 (13 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## هيما حلمى (14 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد 
نسألكم الصيام غدا والدعاء للمسلمين والاقصى


----------



## shabib (20 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي على نبينا محمد ..


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك عليه


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

_اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد_​


----------



## أكرم السلطني (21 مارس 2010)

*نصيحة لأخي*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...
اللهم صلي على نبينا محمد و على آلة و صحبة أجمعين الى يوم...
يقول الله عز و جل:"وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه و ما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا".
ويقول سيد الخلق و قائد الأمة وبطل كل مسلم ورمزه و دليله في الدنيا و الأخرة:"أنما الدين النصيحة. قالوا لمن يا رسول الله. قال لله و رسوله ولأئمة المسلمين و عامتهم". أوكما قال صلوات ربي و سلامه عليه.
أخي الكريم(يا من و ضعت صورة الوضيع الهالك "هتلر" و وصفته بالبطل) إتقي الله فأقل أحوالنا كمسلمين أن نبغض الكفار لا لفعل فعلوه بنا وحسب بل على كفرهم بالدرجة الأولى..ومن باب أولى هذا الكافر الهالك هتلر.
فبغضهم (لاحظ أنما نبغض فعل الناس و ليس العرق أو الجنسية) عبادة نتقرب بها الى الله..علما بأن الدعاء بهداية من يرجى فيه الخير طيبة مع بغضه.
فليس أثبت حكم بعد التوحيد في كتاب الله من الولاء و البراء.
كيف لا و قد قال من لا ينطق عن الهوى(بأبي هو و أمي):"من أحب قومٌ حشر معهم" أو كما قال عليه الصلاة و السلام.
أخي سامحني أن كانت بعض هذه الكلمات بها قسوة عليك و لكني والله ما أردت بها إلا الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر وكذلك من باب الخير لك و لدينك ومن باب تحملنا للأمانة. فقد قال الرسول الكريم:"من رأى منكم منكرافليغيره بيد فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه و ذلك أضعف الأيمان" أو كما قال عليه الصلاة و السلام.
هذا وصلي اللهم و سلم على محمد و على آله و صحبه و من سار على دربه و أقتدى بسنته و أهتدى بهديه الي يوم نلقاك يا أرجم الراحمين.
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...


----------



## engineer.medo43 (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو حسنين (22 مارس 2010)

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على محمد وال محمد*


----------



## ضياء حسن العراقي (22 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد بارك الله فيك وجزاك منا الف خير


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (24 مارس 2010)

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام


----------



## شاب على الطريق (25 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (25 مارس 2010)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

0yaz9 قال:


> كتاب اساسات بالانجليزي اتمنى ان يعجبكم :56:​
> 
> 
> geotechnical engineering procedures for foundation design of buildings and structures​
> ...


صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (25 مارس 2010)

كلامك صحيح اخي اكرم السلطني
مشكور على هذه النصيحة وجزاك الله خير
املا ان يتعظ هذا الاخ الاخر فان نصحه من واجبنا وهذا دليل على اهتمامنا ببعضنا البعض
مما يجعل المسلمين صفا واحدا في مواجهة العدو وهنا تكمن فوائد النصيحة
واني اقول لاخي وصديقي يزن صبحي خميس سلامة ان يزيل هذه الصورة الخبيثة
واستبدالها بصورة طيبة وشكرا لكم 
واسف اذا اخطات واللهم اهديني واهدي المسلمين جيمعا


----------



## mohannadahs (25 مارس 2010)

ع راسي كزدرة مستر يزن...وما تهتم من كلام الحسدة


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (25 مارس 2010)

انا لم ا قل غير هذا الكلام ولكن النصيحة واجبة على كل مسلم كما قال الاخ اكرم السلطني 
ولم اقصد الاساءة لاحد يا اخ م.مهند املا ان تتفهمني انت ويزن بخصوص ما قلت.
واكرر الاعتذار اذا صدر اي اساءة مني لاحد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد 
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


----------



## نص القمر (25 مارس 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نادرسليمان (25 مارس 2010)

حملت كتاب الأساسات الممتاز و لم أستطع فتحه


----------



## 0yaz9 (25 مارس 2010)

طيب يا محمد زاهر يوسف عبد الكريم طاهر( *الحجاوي* ) والله لاشل املك بالوينينج 
قالب علي اه ماشي 
مين
مهند سعادة حبيب قلبي وتاج راسي مبروك الشغل و ال 400 ليرة هههه


----------



## 0yaz9 (25 مارس 2010)

بالنسبة لل الاخ اكرم السلطني 
انا بوعدك اني راح اشيل صورة هتلر واحط بدالها صوره البطل حسني مبارك .

واذا انت مش عاجبك هتلر فهو كان يحب العرب و المسلمين وكان يدافع عنهم في البوسنة و كسوفو وفلسطين وليبيا ومصر وكان يزود المجاهدين بالسلاح والمال .
وهذا سبب كافي لترفع صورة هذا البطل .
والدين و الاسلام على العين والراس وما حد يتخبا وراهم ليهاجم الاخرين .
وشكرا


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الكتاب الممتاز

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## dadicivil (26 مارس 2010)

*
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
*


----------



## red bired (26 مارس 2010)

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اهله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (26 مارس 2010)

انا اتفهم وجهة نظرك اخ يزن
واترك الامور على ما هي عليه
ولا تتهور وتضع صور اخرى قد تكون ربما سيئة اكثر من هذه الصورة .
وشكرا


----------



## كيتوفان (6 أبريل 2010)

عليك افضل الصلاة والسلام ياحبيبى يارسول الله


----------



## ammar_alesayi (29 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على حبيبنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## علي19720 (2 مايو 2010)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## mbakir88 (2 مايو 2010)

الله صلي على سيدنا محمد افضل الصلاه والسلام


----------



## ashrafemara (2 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم على افضل الخلائق محمد بن عبدالله


----------



## التوأم (2 مايو 2010)

الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد


----------



## koko2lolo (2 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و التابعين باحسان الى يوم الدين و سلم تسليما كثيرا


----------



## محمد عبده مصطفي (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبده مصطفي (2 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## تباتاتا (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
صلي على النبي بس من غير ما تكتبها . . . . . 
D:

http://www.google.com.lb/search?hl=...D+STRUCTURES&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=​


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (3 مايو 2010)

ليش يعني ما يكتبها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرجاء الاجابة 
وشكرا


----------



## علي منصور (3 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## mbmb (3 مايو 2010)

الهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## eccnw (3 مايو 2010)

الهم صلي صلاة كاملة وسلم سلاما تاما على سيدنا محمد الذي تنحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب


----------



## 0yaz9 (7 مايو 2010)

شكر جزيل للاعضاء على الردود


----------



## محمددنيا (7 مايو 2010)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## أحمد هنون (7 مايو 2010)

الصلاة والسلام عى سيدنا محمد عليه اأفضل الصلا ة والسلام والهم أجعلنا ألى وجهك الكريم من الناظرين وأحشرنا يوم القيمةمع النبى والصاالحين اللهم أمين


----------



## aamh2008 (8 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على نبينا وال نبينا محمد


----------



## مؤمن عرفه (8 مايو 2010)

صلي الله عليه وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم ومن تبعهم باحسان الي يوم الدين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (14 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## m66666677 (14 يونيو 2010)

This link does not work


----------



## fastest (16 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد


----------



## سائرع (16 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم ,وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم .


----------



## الفائدة للجميع (16 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على الحبيب المصفى (ص) .......بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## م الجراني (16 يونيو 2010)

فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه عدد خلقك ، 
ورضاء نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك.


----------



## master4san (16 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## hiba.a (16 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ashrafemara (16 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي على خير البريه وسيد الخلق
محمد بن عبد الله ورسوله


----------



## الصحناوى (16 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمدا وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الموقع لم يفتح


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (16 يونيو 2010)

الرابط اتلحس


----------



## فادى الغريب (16 يونيو 2010)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## eng_ali2008 (16 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام


----------



## محمودشمس (16 يونيو 2010)

صلي علي نبينا محمد
صلي علي نبينا محمد
صلي علي نبينا محمد
صلي علي نبينا محمد


----------



## kazali016 (16 يونيو 2010)

الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد


----------



## سالم الخالدي (16 يونيو 2010)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## engmans (16 يونيو 2010)

صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم جزيت الجنه اخى الكريم


----------



## سالم الخالدي (16 يونيو 2010)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## علاء جاهين (16 يونيو 2010)

عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## سيف الهواري (16 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي انس الكريم*


----------



## العربي2008 (19 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد


----------



## شاب على الطريق (20 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (20 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه عدد خلقك ، 
ورضاء نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك.


----------



## م/محمد حكور (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك سيدى الفاضل

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (24 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي المعوث رحمتا للعالمين سيدنا وقائدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## Eng_sama (24 يونيو 2010)

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام


----------



## سليمان مطلك (24 يونيو 2010)

الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد (ص) .


----------



## عيد ممدوح (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ss_online1 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاءجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وائل أبو عمر (24 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صل على محمد وآله


----------



## gagofannan (26 يونيو 2010)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
*​


----------



## ahmed bak (26 يونيو 2010)

الله صل على محمد


----------



## mohammedkhairy (26 يونيو 2010)

صلى الله عليه وسلم

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ST.ENG (26 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا


----------



## م الجراني (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه عدد خلقك ، 
ورضاء نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك.


----------



## A.Bozan (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الحقيقة الباين انو الكتاب حلو كتير
شكرا


----------



## A.Bozan (27 يونيو 2010)

اللينك لا يعمل
شو المشكلة


----------



## m_alaa5411002 (27 يونيو 2010)

علية افضل السلام والتسليم


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (27 يونيو 2010)

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد عدد خلقة و رضا نفسك و زنة عرشك و مداد كلماتك*​


----------



## moaiad (27 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو حسنين (27 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


----------



## أبو الجنادين (28 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
مشكورين


----------



## Mastermind_00 (28 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## Mastermind_00 (28 يونيو 2010)

عذرا أخي لكن الرابط لا يعمل نرجو تجديد الروابط


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (28 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيد الخلق وامام النيين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## feysemsalih (3 يوليو 2010)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## omarnasreldeen (3 يوليو 2010)

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله علية وسلم


----------



## المهندس ليبي (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه عدد خلقك ، 
ورضاء نفسك ، وزنة عرشك ، ومداد كلماتك


----------



## عبد الوارث (4 يوليو 2010)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (4 يوليو 2010)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك أمين
- اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## سنبلايه (5 يوليو 2010)

الصلاه على الحبيب المصطفى عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون


----------



## فادى الغريب (5 يوليو 2010)

*ســلــمــت ومــاقــصــرت*​


----------



## wolfsameh (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فارس بشير (8 يوليو 2010)

اللهم صل افضل صلواتك على اشرف مخلوقاتك عدد معلوماتك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله اجمعين


----------



## esamf (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب

الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد


----------



## mdsayed (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا" وبارك فيك


----------



## إبراهيم 84 (20 مارس 2011)

صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## سعيد عبيد (20 مارس 2011)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## طارق كمال سيد (21 مارس 2011)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## ma3an (21 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلي وسلم على المصطفى محمد


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (21 مارس 2011)

الف صلاة وسلام على افضل الانبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (21 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## مش لاقي (21 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## خالد قدورة (22 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلي على حبيبنا وسيدنا محمد


----------



## تعزي1 (22 مارس 2011)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (22 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد المختار عدد ورق الأشجار وقطرات البحار والأنهار وملء السموات والأرض وما بينهما...


----------



## حبيب أمبيو صالح كو (22 مارس 2011)

خيراً فعلت وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمداحمد5 (22 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (23 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلى و سلم و زيد و بارك على سيدنا و مولانا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم


----------



## تعزي1 (23 مارس 2011)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (23 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


----------



## م-خالد (23 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد كل من صلى عليه
وصلى على سيدنا محمد عدد كل من لم يصلى عليه 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد صلاة ترضيك وترضيه

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى


----------



## minotaur (23 مارس 2011)

*
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (24 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين .


----------



## هيثم البطل (25 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد


----------



## Jamal (30 يونيو 2011)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (30 يونيو 2011)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم


----------



## وليد ميرزا (30 يونيو 2011)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد*​


----------



## اوغاريت (30 يونيو 2011)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد
*ارجو الانتباه ان الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## المهند المجروح (30 يونيو 2011)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (2 يوليو 2011)

اللهم صل على محمد واّل محمد .. وبارك في عمل عبدك الصالح..امين


----------



## المقترب (2 يوليو 2011)

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*


----------



## الوائلي69 (2 يوليو 2011)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد


----------



## الفارس2010 (2 يوليو 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 يوليو 2011)

اعتقد ان الملف اصبح غير متوفر علي الرابط برجاء اعادة رفعه علي اي موقع اخر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وصلي الله علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## بداع (14 يوليو 2012)

اللهم صلي على محمد واله وسلم


----------



## eng amona (14 يوليو 2012)

الله صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## zxzx_0007 (14 يوليو 2012)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد


----------

